# Maumee River Conditions



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

For those who can get Facebook, a report from 13ABC on the extreme ice conditions...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152230642676897

Every day I cross the river on the turnpike and all I see towards Perrysburg is piles of ice.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So are the walleyes running yet???


----------



## BGfisherman08 (Mar 5, 2014)

No the walleye are not running. The river is Jammed up in lots of places.






this picture shows a cement wall which is over 15 feet tall and the ice is above it


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do you think they will be running by this weekend?


----------



## BGfisherman08 (Mar 5, 2014)

Not even close to start the run. Rivers frozen, water needs to be over 40 degrees before they start running. I wouldn't even think of starting till end of the month or first of april


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Run has already started caught my limit today in less than an hour.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you wake up then? All the ice jams today looked kind of neat.


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

fisherboy said:


> Did you wake up then? All the ice jams today looked kind of neat.


fisherboy, have you been ice fishing your toledo river spots. saw some wholes drilled in location i know you fish during soft water. Just curious if the angler that drilled those whole did any good?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

sopo716 said:


> fisherboy, have you been ice fishing your toledo river spots. saw some wholes drilled in location i know you fish during soft water. Just curious if the angler that drilled those whole did any good?


No that was me. Was using a pink floater with a chartreuse tail, 24 inch leader, and a 6 ounce bottom bouncer. Dont have any pictures because I only practice catch and release.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

No it was not me. I have't fish Ohio waters this year (except for Orlander Park).


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Do you think they will be running by this weekend?


You should be able to fish ths Friday.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> No that was me. Was using a pink floater with a chartreuse tail, 24 inch leader, and a 6 ounce bottom bouncer. Dont have any pictures because I only practice catch and release.


So does that mean you actually caught something?!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

cschuller6 said:


> So does that mean you actually caught something?!


no you would have to be nuts to ice fish the river. Bored out of my skull like most of the other people on this site waiting for the weather to break.


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

Water level at Waterville


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

BGfisherman08..... thx for the pix... you guys are hilarious , is it a sense of humor or a touch if insanity, JON


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think like most springs, we will know its almost time when the river floods. Once it starts coming down to a reasonable flow its time to go.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

and flood she will. going to be a disaster when it happens


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Hopefully it floods and washes all this ice out soon. I have a trip planned from March 30- April 5th.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hard to tell if the "open" water around Orleans/Ft Meigs is really that or water on top of ice. Just downriver from Orleans the river is still jammed with stack ice.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

As of Saturday when I went up there to check it out there was little to no open water. There was jammed up ice as far as the eye could see. We need a warn rain and a good flood to wash it out to make things fishable. Still a good ways out!


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

By chance is Mary Jane Thurston area open or froze up too? Always thought about trying for crappie there but usual just go for walleye instead each year. I just need to get out of this house already. I don't even care if I don't catch a thing, just want to see a line in the water 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

I took this picture while standing on at least 10 feet of ice on the island near Ft. Meigs. You'll see the bridge downriver to my right.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Old man winter is being a real richard


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

[ame]http://youtu.be/u1ofoDTGa6c[/ame]

Found this and thought this was a interesting update.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

LazyBones said:


> http://youtu.be/u1ofoDTGa6c
> 
> Found this and thought this was a interesting update.


Gonna need plowed again. LOL!

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Gary is looking for business. But I was surprised the ice cleared out so much.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Drove by Sidecut & Jerome area tonight. Water is high (of course) with lots of ice floating by. Some nice piles of ice along the shoreline. It will be a while yet but not as long as I believe a while back. Don't know how true but a guy said the ice broke up above GR.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea - ice went out last night around 6:30 - I heard all the way from GR dam to Napoleon let out - but not sure if that's true.


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Yea - ice went out last night around 6:30 - I heard all the way from GR dam to Napoleon let out - but not sure if that's true.


I was out that way at 5:30P yesterday (Sunday). The jam started about a mile upstream of the Grand Rapids dam and looked very tight and MASSIVE. It was probably a mile long. Ice piles 10-15' high in some places. Lots of trees and brush were frozen in the flow and were sticking up in many cases. It looked sort of like a forest that had been through a tornado. I have heard when it does let go it will likley rejam at all the pinchpoints and cause flooding in GR.


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Update from NOAA this morning.

737 AM EDT MON MAR 17 2014

...FLOOD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR ICE JAM FLOODING IN
SOUTHWESTERN LUCAS AND NORTHWESTERN WOOD COUNTIES UNTIL 600 PM EDT
MONDAY...

THE RIVER GAGE ON THE MAUMEE RIVER AT WATERVILLE CONTINUED TO
INDICATE AN ICE JAM ON THE RIVER. SUNDAY EVENING THE JAM JUST
WEST OF GRAND RAPIDS BROKE AND BEGAN TO MOVE DOWNSTREAM. THIS ICE
WILL LIKELY JAM AGAIN IN THE NARROW CHANNELS CREATED BY THE
ISLANDS WITHIN THE RIVER. NO ICE JAM FLOODING WAS REPORTED TO THE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DURING THE NIGHT.

WATER BACKING UP BEHIND THE ICE JAM WILL CAUSE FLOODING TO OCCUR IN
THE WARNED AREA. THERE IS ALSO THE THREAT OF FLOODING DOWNSTREAM OF
THE ICE JAM ONCE IT BREAKS UP.


----------

